

[OLD VIDEO] Alan Kay on User Interface, The First Mouse & More - old_sound
http://academicearth.org/lectures/user-interface-i-alan-kay

======
jaysonelliot
Alan Kay makes reference to Doug Engelbart's 1968 "Mother of All Demos."

I show that demo to all the new members of my UX team at work, to remind them
of where we come from, and to show some brilliant ideas in computing that
still don't work as well today.

In it, he is able to manipulate data without "opening" and "saving" documents,
he just writes data as naturally and seamlessly as one might jot a note on a
pad of paper.

Also, and this is what really floors me - he is able to share his screen with
a remote user, and vice versa - it's built into the system. In 2011, we
_still_ need to install software on each machine to do this, and there's no
universal standard for the action of simply _sharing your dang desktop with
someone else._

Englebart, Alan Kay, Ivan Sutherland, Jef Raskin - all giants. I'm so happy to
see their work continue to be studied and celebrated.

Edit: I didn't say, but should have--thank you old_sound for sharing this, I
would have never seen it otherwise.

~~~
david927
And the irony is that I could only wish we were attempting to stand on the
shoulders of these giants. We make little effort to move the industry forward
and are quite happy just making our fortunes off of it.

Alan Kay is still going strong: VPRI are a fantastic team and they are working
hard in some innovative areas.

------
leoc
Follow up with Kay's OOPSLA 1997 keynote
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2950949730059754521> , "The Computer
Revolution Hasn't Happened Yet". "The Early History of Smalltalk"
<http://gagne.homedns.org/~tgagne/contrib/EarlyHistoryST.html> is background
material for both talks.

------
rbanffy
Note: All videos in the course are available in podcast-friendly version on
[http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details_new.php?seriesid=...](http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details_new.php?seriesid=2011-B-26281&semesterid=2011-B)

A whole lot of them on <http://webcast.berkeley.edu/courses.php>

~~~
leoc
In this case the video being shown in the lecture is Part 1 of "Doing With
Images Makes Symbols" <http://www.archive.org/details/AlanKeyD1987> , while
the video shown in the next lecture is Part 2
<http://www.archive.org/details/AlanKeyD1987_2> .

------
nkassis
I've seen this demo before but had to watch it again. Alan Key's incredible.
He invented the iPad before Star Trek did :)

It also reminded me that I should really get on with learning smalltalk.

Also Brian Harvey's full class is pretty good, haven't watched all of them yet
but the guy is a good lecturer.

